# The King's Court



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Following that daytime full of turmoils, evening sets upon Doriah. It's cold, and dark. It's as if the wind stopped blowing. As if the night died. But, as usual, it's always warm and bright in the palace. People try to avoid getting out of their houses tonight, as if there was someone unpleasant waiting for them outside.

Queen Elsa brought you all together, for a family dinner. You hated that habit, especially because the family never sat down to eat on holidays or birthdays. Everyone was too busy. So one could always tell something bad happened in the palace when he found the family at the dinner table, together.
The Queen looks pale and emotionless. She barely even speaks. Eliros and Princess Darma sit by her and tap on her shoulders, without saying a word and while wearing a serious face.

But the melancholy and silence are broken when when one of the healers runs up to the table: "Majesties, I have wonderful news! The good king has woken! He's weak and confused, but he's alive!"

Everyone exchange flabbergasted gazes and rush up to his room.
The king lies there. "My... Sons..." Eliros moves up to him, holds his hand and kneels to get closer to him. "Father".

The king turns to you all and lets go of Eliros's hand, which makes Eliros seem rather insulted. "This recovery is nothing for me", he coughs heavily, "My time is very near. If only I could leave in a calmer time. But fate had other plans for me. My good son, Eliros, we shall arrange your crowning urgently, tomorrow in the afternoon. I am too weak to rule, and I fear my mind may not be so clear". Eliros bows his head. His faces twitches. "Fine", he mumbles with lack of will. then, he turns half to you now. "And, of course, there's the task of forming a government. You could maintain my ministers, or appoint some of your own. We have some young, fresh brains in the family, which you should consider using". Eliros turns to you, still rather annoyed, "I'll be in my quarters. If any of you has any recommendations for me - you may enter and speak your mind". He then leaves the room, you can hear him whispering "what a convenient time to appoint your son king".
The king speaks to you directly now. "Take care of him, he needs you all now. I know our house wasn't the most peaceful one throughout the kingdom, but our people rely on the crown as they always have. You might want to go to Gillard, my Economy minister and one of my most trusted advisors. He might have a good piece of advise to you. You can, as always, find him in his quarters in the east tower".
He then throws his head back on the pillow, like some wind-up toy.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William sat at the table and ate in silence, he was irritated to say the least, his mother's habit of calling them all to the palace when something went wrong always managed to piss him off. He loved his family, especially his mother and father, and he also loved his sister dearly and brothers dearly, but Eliros had changed over the years and he had begun to rub William the wrong way. 

Two people had accompanied William to the palace, one of them was a captain of the Guardians, and the other was one of his priestly advisers. The Guardian was still relatively young, around the age of 23 and one of the most beautiful women in Doriah to date. Her name was Isis and she was from one of the desert kingdoms far to the south, her skin tanned with long black hair and golden eyes, her looks often being used to help her defeat her men opponents in the training arena. 

He had brought her simply because he needed one of his more able bodied Guardians to protect him, and she was one of the best, her mind being able to analyze every little thing about a room and the people in it. The other person her had brought, James, was a priest that was three years older than him, tall with short blonde hair and brown eyes he was always a voice of reason for William. Yet neither of them were in the dining room with him, this was family business and they would wait for him in his quarters or until called upon.

He looked at his mother as they were all told that the King was recovering and alive, his father still had some fight in him after all, and felt nothing but sadness. He loved his mother deeply and as they walked made his way over to her and hugged her before kissing her, *"We will make it through this mother, I promise you."* he smiled at her and held her hand in his as they made their way to his father's quarters.

When they entered his face saddened more at the sight of his father, his condition was still very bad and he looked horrible there laying in his bed weezing as he talked to Eliros. His brother was to be crowned tomorrow afternoon? William did not think Eliros was ready for the crown yet, not to mention that no one liked him, William thought he was too hypocritical and believed him to be a spineless coward. Yet his father was going to crown him King tomorrow, perfect thing that Doriah needed right now, a spineless King when they were on the verge of war. 

He shook his head as Eliros pushed past them and his father spoke to them all, pleading for them to aid their brother, he would do as his father asked....in a way. He made his way to the front of them, his white, gold and purple robes making no noise as they passed over the ground, *"I will pray for you father."* he leaned down and kissed his father's forehead before turning and making his way out of the room to follow Eliros. 

As William made his way to his brother's quarters he thought about what to say to him, should he just be honest with him and how he felt about him now and about him being crowned king? Or should he lie to him when he asked him for advice? It was a hard choice and he was divided on what to do, but he had already reached his brother's quarters and sighed quietly before silently letting himself in, he could not help but be sneaky, it was like it was bred into him.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Lilly stared at her food in front of her, absently mindedly playing with it with her fork. She sat further down the table than the rest of the royal family, all the others sitting members of the court and sons of the king, all except for her. She was a women, and therefore thought to be inferior by many of the Kings court. The only exception appeared to her at the moment to be her uncle William, who was protected by a women, and therefore obviously didn't believe in the typical stereotype. Lilly knew however that when her grandfather died she would most likely be cast from the court, someone would inevitably be married to her and she would turn into her mother, a thing she could not stand.

No, if she was ejected from the court she would leave the palace, her home if needs must. She was trained in fighting, who knew, she could try and make her way in the military, though she doubted that, or she could try and join her uncle's guardians, surely he would have her? All these thoughts raced through her head as she feared the worst. It would only be a matter of time before one of her uncles called her out, trying to assert their position. Her mother was consoling her mother, whilst Lilly sat their in silence with almost everyone else.

She would speak to her father, the count if the need arose and she was ejected from the court, gauge his reaction before she did anything rash. Lilly rose silently as a healer walked in, saying he was alive. She felt relieved for now, but what if he didn't recover? The group moved quickly through the palace to the Kings chamber, seeing him in his weakened state saddened Lilly greatly. She felt compassion more than most, and only hated a few select people. She walked over to her grandfather after he announced that he would have his eldest crowned tomorrow. It gave very little time to prepare, and it also meant that her future would be decided immanently. Lilly smiled at her elderly grandfather.
*
"Grandfather, it relieves me to see you have recovered. I hope you recover fully soon."* She said, touching his hand. She knew it was unlikely that he would, but she prayed that he lasted as long as he could. She slowly stood, seeing that the heir, and William had already left the room. She would have to find out her future at a later point. For now she left the room, she wanted to practice in the courtyard with her blade before she spoke to the economic minister to see how likely he thought she would stay in the court, and her uncle William.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Two-hundred of the Black Bears feasted, all unkempt beards, whipcord muscle and gaunt features. Seasoned horsemeat, accompanied by a paltry selection of vegetables and a cup of ale consisted of the morning meal; one which none complained about. 

They were jovial, laughing in those gruff, accented voices, jesting to one another over wives and mothers; boasting to one another over past accomplishments, while others slandered them as lies and woman’s talk. Each wore boiled leather and hauberks, with mantles of black fur thrown around their shoulders and heads, to ward off the black-bite.

Maekor Doriah, Prince of the White Peaks, Warden of the Gate, eat in stark silence, at the head of the largest table. His throne was ostentatious, the arms taking the form of running wolves, the back in the shape of a mythical keep.

The Prince cut a regal form, wearing flowing robes of silver and maroon, a coronet fixed to his head, a half-cape of ostentatious scales drooping from his broad shoulders. _Blueblood _was fixed to his side, as per usual.

‘Sire, eat.’ One of his raven-haired bastards, Krassus, said. He had his mother’s face and hair, heart-shaped and with narrow, malicious eyes. His body, intelligence and skill with the sword, belonged to Maekor. 

‘Hah, the whore-son is concerned.’ Boomed Gunthar, grinning that savage grin of his, his mouth framed by a beard the colour of flames.

Krassus shot back a warning, vehement glance. 

‘Enough of this nonsense.’ Maekor said, his words lyrical and calming. ‘I am not hungry, I have other duties to attend to,’ He sipped the wine from his chalice, before standing. ‘I shall be in the Red Tower, if my presence is required.’

And with that, he wheeled, a blur of colourful, smooth robes. His steps were meaningful, filled with arrogance and languid, unbothered flicks. Gone was the raucous mirth of the hall, now replaced with soothing silence - For the keep was largely empty, with Black Bears manning the walls or escorting caravans through the White Peaks.

Ahead, the hallway opened up to the elements. A long, narrow causeway stretched out before him, bridging two of the larger mountains. Upon the peak directly opposite, a series of towers punched into the sky, each tall and wide, built upon strong foundations. 

Beneath, a wide pass snaked its way through the mountains, lined on either side by concentric walls and small forts. Hundreds of Black Bears were housed there, ready to loose arrows or scolding liquid or rocks onto any army which attempted to invade Doriah from the East. 

Half-way across, Maekor halted and took in the sights. 

Further along the pass, stood the Maw. The gate was immense, outfitted with ramparts and hidden sniper points, facing inwards, so that opposing forces would be caught from behind. 

Stretching off towards the South and North, were dozens of interlocked keeps and fortresses, each crowning a Peak. They were connected by rope-bridges and elevated causeways, while their walls joined one another between mountains, before winding their way across the entirety of the range.

Maekor gave himself a smile, before continuing onwards. The White Peaks were nigh-impregnable, natural fortresses, with intricate tunnels and bridges, perfect for ambushing and raiding..

The causeway widened out, transforming into a large, circular platform. Snow coated the surface, and crunched when he marched across the platform, towards his destination. 

The Red Tower grazed upwards, huge and indomitable, taking its name from the colouration of the stone. It had been mined in distant lands, ferried across terrible oceans, and erected upon the largest of peaks. It was unguarded, and within, utterly devoid of life. 

He proceeded up the steps, which wound their way through the heart of the Tower, lined on either side by flickering torches. At the pinnacle of the Red Tower, lay Maekor’s chambers.

They were simple - A single bed, desk and throne. A balcony occupied one wall, looking out onto the plains, commanding an immense view. 

He took to his desk, continuing with his reports; which were destined for his father. Hours of silent writing passed, when a horn blared nearby, and he was jarred from his peace. 

Immediately, he threw himself to the balcony, hair and robes fluttering in the wind. 

In the distance, upon the grass sea, a pair of horsemen rode. 

One carried a banner, a green fox against blue, the edges torn and burnt. At his side, the other was slumped in his saddle..

Orders boomed, and Black Bears manned their posts, bustling to the front so that they could watch.

The Maw thundered open, and from it, six Black Bears rode out. The foremost pair carried their own standards, a golden eagle against black and crimson bear against silver, dancing together in the wind. 

The Bears circled in, forming up on either side of the two horsemen, escorting them back.

********

By the time that the horsemen entered the Maw, Maekor was awaiting them, atop his destrier. He wore bronze mail and an azure cloak, a half-helm upon his head. 

The banner-man was round-faced, with the shadow of a beard, his eyes wide and contemptuous. A narrow gash ran along his cheek, caked blood surrounding it.

When Maekor saw the other, he knew why he was slumped over. Arrows protruded from the saddle, the shafts and feathers richly coloured. One had buckled the man’s armour, jutting from his chest, a trickle of blood running from the hole. 

Maekor pressed his stirrups into his destrier’s side, and the horse swaggered forwards. An herald called his name, and the newcomers looked up. Even the injured man managed a pained groan. 

‘My Prince,’ The banner-man called, his voice hoarse and crackling. ‘We ride from Bathazan. War is being waged, we come to seek aid.’

‘Good sir, who has had the audacity to attack?’ Maekor called back, for all to hear. 

‘Yerith, sire.’ 

Maekor’s heart jumped a beat. 

********

The banner-man, was in reality, a Knight. Sir Jonah Gharte, an esteemed warrior who’s reputation brought him much fame; and infamy. 

An age ago, he had led the hosts of Bathazan against other countries, rampaging mindlessly, disobeying the chivalrous code in favour of rape and looting. 

There was nothing to fear now, though. The man was old and infirm, a feeble shadow of his former self. 

His companion, the King of Bathazan’s cousin through marriage, was someone which Maekor knew little of. 

The two would rest the night, and in the morning, Maekor himself would escort them back to his father’s palace. 

Maekor and Gharte debated into the night, along with the most senior of the Black Bears - Gunthar, Silver Locke, the sharp-toothed Nemlor and Krassus among them. If Yerith marched on Doriah, the Bears would hold them at the White Peaks; their Hosts would not pass, not without bloodshed and agony..

When morning came, Sir Jonah and the King’s Cousin rode out, the latter’s face an unhealthy white. The Apothecary had advised otherwise of him traveling, but he had been far too stubborn, refusing to stay. 

An escort of fifty Black Bears, each in fine, oily-black armour and azure cloaks, awaited. At their head, Maekor sat atop his horse, Blueblood sheathed at his side, his coroneted helm upon his head. His armour was one of the finest, all rounded curves and ostentatious decorations. 

Krassus and Locke flanked him, the former carrying his father's former blade, _Widowmaker_, while the latter held Maekor's heraldry, the eagle and bear, rippling and dancing around one another.

Maekor had personally selected the others, all veterans of a dozen campaigns, with cruel eyes and harsh features. 

They rode with much haste, charging through towns or bypassing them entirely. When they did move through them, women threw flowers to Maekor, proffered their love to him. 

It was rare that a Crown Prince was seen in such backwater hovels, but there was no time to revel and enjoy the scenery. 

*********

That had been several days ago, and now, Maekor sat with his family, over dinner. He wore his armour, with a black tabard of mourning over his chest and legs, for his father. _Blueblood _lay at his feet, out of sight, ready for quick use of needed.

He occupied a seat near his mother and brethren, next to his sister, Darma. Her daughter, the sweet-faced Lilly, sat further along the table, idly playing with her food. 

The Black Bears were barracked nearby, in the finest of taverns, whoring and drinking themselves into a hole. Maekor made no attempt to stop them, it was rare that they had more than a glance of a woman. 

While they enjoyed themselves, Maekor and his father’s generals debated over war; having different opinions and methods. 

The Bloody Bear did not war. Doriah was not a country of warriors, the army was unprofessional and weak. It would be Sellswords, such as the Black Bears, who would form the backbone of the army. It would be foreigners and money-lovers who would die; who’s families would be deprived of a father, a son, a brother..

After a long silence, a Healer entered, garbed in the white of his profession. When he spoke, the mood lightened and grew hopeful. Maekor did not move, nor did he speak. His father’s days were coming to an end, he knew that, the Healers were merely denying the inevitable..

However, he found himself bustling along with the rest of the Royal Family, fastening _Blueblood _to his hip, his steps louder than theirs, a metallic clanking over the soft padding of his blood. 

The King’s chambers reeked of death - That sweet, musky and rotten tang that clung to nostrils and tongues. He appeared gaunt, wrinkles shooting from the corners of his mouth, his eyes shaded black. When the King spoke, Maekor bit down upon his lip. The man was frail, his voice quavering. 

When the others left, Maekor lingered a moment longer. 

‘Be gone,’ He growled to the Healers, who hesitated for a moment, sharing wary glances. _‘Now.’_
They obeyed, bowing shallowly. 

Maekor went down onto his knees, grasping his father’s boney hand in large, crimson gauntlets. 

‘Father,’ He said, pleading. ‘You cannot crown Eliros. He is no warrior, and the banners have already been called. You still live, it would be sacrilegious to appoint another King. The people do not love Eliros, they are not inspired by him.. They will not be pleased with such an early coronation. Assign Mother as Regent, or one of your cousins.’

He tightened his grip. 

‘The armies will not follow Eliros, I assure you.’

Prince Maekor stood, and left the chambers, pushing past a gaggle of Healers and relatives. Ahead, his niece, the pretty Lilly, walked. He advanced into a run, until he shadowed the young girl.

‘Petal, is it?’ He jested, with a sly smile, stepping alongside her. ‘I am sure that a fine maiden is betrothed by now, no? Certainly, there is no host of men vying for your hand.. But yet, I see no warrior-husband to rescue you, when the hordes of Yerith crash into our cities.’


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

The past week was filled with action and plotting for him, franticly moving from one place to another, making arrangements, getting deals done. It was probably the busiest week in his life and what was his reward? Utter nothingness. He stood in the other side of the room when he saw the king fall grabbing his chest where his heart lay yet it was not because of Alexander.

Yesterday was the worst day of preparation; he nearly got himself killed while trying to cut a final deal with those who he hired to help him. They were low born, scum and filth from the streets of the vast city. Murderers, thieves, rapists, it did not matter to him who they were. The only thing that did matter was if they will be able to get the job done and they executed it perfectly.

The real problem arose when he had to get them into the king’s castle. He had no way of letting them in without raising a suspicion. In the end he found some extra clothing for servants and cooks and he gave it to his minions. Before letting them go he entrusted them with a lethal poison which he acquired from one of the shadiest figures in the market.

The poison itself was even deadly to sniff at least that’s what the vendor said, it left no trail, no sharp scent, and it blended perfectly into food or drink and kicked in after about half an hour. The vendor said that he never heard of anyone who survived an encounter with this poison he called it “Death’s Touch”. Because of its deadliness and rareness the small veil of poison cost Alexander a tremendous price, one which he paid using equipment which he ordered stolen from the armoury. 

Yet it appeared that all of those preparations and doings were good for nothing when the king fell to the ground untouched by his lethal wine.

When he saw the king fall he stormed out of the war room, muttering something about getting help but when he was out of sight a hate filled snarl rose on his face. How could the fates be so cruel? He had every right to murder that piece of shit, he raped his mother and after years when she was a liability to him he tortured and murdered her for so called treason. 

He had every right to enact vengeance on that rotten son of a whore.

He smashed his fist against the wall in anger and marched to his quarters, he knew that the king’s wife will soon summon them to an evening dinner something which never happened on happy occasions and for that he had to calm down and get ready.

********
The hours quickly passed and the imminent summon arrived. He did not bother dressing up for this occasion, he put on a white linen shirt and a pair of black pants, and on top of his lined white shirt he wore sleeveless leather jacket. As usual for him he took his daggers and crossbow as well, putting each one in its place. Seeing that he was ready to go he grabbed his sword’s leather and steel made scabbard checked that the sword is there and marched out of his room while attaching the scabbard as usual to his back.

When he arrived at the dinner table everyone was already there. The seemingly perfect Maekor sat near his step mother who never had any kind of love to him. Luckily for him she did not know that he was the king’s son as well, this saved him from her wrath.

Near Maekor sat William the wise if he may be called as such, always in service of the church no matter the time, although he was the bishop of the Guardians so it did not surprise anyone when he involved his church in every conversation.

In the far side of the table sat another notable figure, Lilly the king’s niece. From what he heard she had quite a temper and she was yet to be engaged to anyone. The only place available for him to sit right now was near her so he took his sit and waited for someone to speak.

There were several others in the dining room but none of importance to Alexander so he paid no attention to them. While scouring the room for anyone else that raised his interest he noticed Eliros the king’s favourite and the heir to the throne.

Quickly some food and drink were brought to him after he joined the table. He thirstily consumed the ale which was brought and ate a bit of the various things that were in his plate yet he was not hungry and did not want to show disrespect towards the queen as well so he stopped after some bites.

An awkward silence possessed the dining hall as no one knew what to say thus everyone just tended to their business until the silence was broken by one of the healers who broke into the room and excitedly says that the king is awake although he is weak. This made Alexander happy. If the king was alive it meant that he will still be able to exact his vengeance, he just hoped that he will survive and if needed he will tend to the king as much as he could just to insure that he may die afterwards by his hand.

When the healer finished speaking everyone rose to their feet and anxiously marched towards the king’s room, in there the king lay on his bad, barely conscious and alive.

Eliros was the first to rush towards the struggling king; he grabbed his hand and kneeled beside him speaking softly to his father. The king slowly turned towards all the surroundings people and unhands himself from Eliros’s grasp. He then began speaking, saying that his time will soon pass and that Eliros’s coronation will be held as soon as possible.

After the king continues speaking about Eliros’s imminent coronation Eliros answers in approval and leaves the room towards his own quarters. The king than mumbled a few more words which meant nothing to Alexander and soon people began to leave the room starting with William who was followed up by Lilly and than Maekor. In between some unimportant people left the room yet Alexander did not note who they were. 

Soon when most of the people were out of the room Alexander approached the king and said “*I wish you a quick recovery, you can make it out of this condition. Especially with the help of our skillful healers*!” While he spewed lie after lie from his mouth he grabbed a goblet filled with wine and quickly slid some of the remaining poison into it. He turned to look behind him casually, making it look like he heard someone calling him yet his real purpose was to see if anyone noticed him yet it seemed that no one was looking. 

“*I am leaving you some wine here on the bench nearby, the healers said it will help you and one of them gave me this goblet. I suggest drinking from it.*” He then nodded to the king and marched out of the room, anxiously waiting to hear of the king’s death.

Walking out he saw Maekor addressing little Lilly, she did not seem to like his presence but Alexander could have imagined that as well. He slowly approached, arriving just in time to hear Maekor’s last words about her not having someone to defend her when the hordes of Yerith crash into the city.

“*I am sure she will find someone to defend her or even better, she will probably be able to defend herself… I hear that she is quite a warrior herself*.” He smiled to Lilly; it was a twisted smile one that none could understand its meaning apart from Alexander himself. “*What about you Maekor*?” He said mockingly. “*Any plans of attack against the vicious hordes of Yerith*?”


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

There was something about Alexander that made Maekor nervous. 

Whenever the boy was around; his skin itched and his senses increased, his wit becoming sharper, alert. Alexander had been but a child when Maekor had returned to Doriah, the son of a whore; who had lost her head for her infidelities and pilfering. At that thought, a vehement smile decorated Maekor’s features, peeling his lips back. 

Alexander was unforgivably ugly, yet there was some form of regality about him; his eyes were cruel, a marvelous green in comparison to his unhealthily white skin. His smile subsided, and Maekor acknowledged his adoptive brother one more time. There was an arid air to him, and deep within those frankly brutish features; Maekor recognised something, sensed wrongness, corruptness..

‘A woman’s place is not in war, Alexander,’ He retorted, his voice a lyrical snarl. Errantly, he fingered the pommel of _Blueblood_. ‘While I war and bleed, dearest Lilly will wed and breed, and if Eliros does not produce an heir, then the moniker of Kingmaker shall be gifted upon her,’ _No, if that was to happen, I would legitimize Krassus or Berric or one of the other bastards, _he added, silently. ‘Perhaps one day, lovely Lilly, I will give you the honour of testing your steel against _Blueblood_.’

He turned on Alexander, facing him fully, his hand still weaved firmly around _Blueblood’s_ ostentatious pommel. He was not frightened of Alexander; for this sniveling runt was no match for the Bloody Bear, the greatest of the great, amongst the most legendary of swordsmen.

‘I made no mention of viciousness, Alexander. I will not bend my knees to uncultured barbarians,’ He laughed, mirthlessly, licking his lips. ‘Nor shall I force them to do so. My loyalties lay with the Crown, who holds it matters not to me. If Eliros demands war, then I shall follow. The tribulations and petulance of rulers does little more than humour me; my place is on the field. Tell me, Alexander, have you ever raised a blade in anger? Ever fought, knowing that one mistake will end you? I know your kind, Alexander. Those who hide behind shield walls, use lures and do not care for their people. You are a craven, boy.’

His eyes wavered back to Lilly, and he smiled courteously, resting a gentle hand upon her shoulder. ‘Eliros is many things unsavory, but unchivalrous is not to be counted amongst those. You fear abandonment, am I correct?’


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, I see that it took a while, but now there's a lot to be said. Well then, here I go: 

*BlackApostleVilhelm**:
* The prince moved quickly through the halls, passing by his brothers and sisters. The halls and the quarters were strangely quite. William decided to approach his heir brother's room quietly. William often had an inner voice, advising him to do such seemingly regular things in his own way, which often proved a good idea, because his quite move towards Eliros' room allowed him to spot a curious scene. 
Within, stood Eliros. He seemed frightened and confused, having nothing in common with the annoyed Eliros William encountered in his father's room. But what's that? William suddenly spots another man in the room. The mysterious black-robed man with the scarred face intrigued William. He had never seen him before, and besides, noone was allowed into that part of the palace but the royal family, their bodyguards and their most trusted butler.
The balcony within Eliros' room was open, unveiling the night outside. Eliros walked back and forth, holding his right hand against his mouth and the left one behind his back. The stranger, on the other hand, sat on Eliros' desk chair. He seemed to be waiting for answer. When the silence was not broken, he decided to speak: "you are soon to be the king. Your land will be devastated. Your people terminated. And you? either killed in a shameful way or crowned to be a puppet king, a fate shameful even more". with every word, Eliros seemed like another part of his calmness died. "Your father wasn't like us, Eliros. We deserve our freedom. And it is your duty to bring it. It is up to you to act. You're king now". Eliros spoke quickly, with a broken voice: "not yet. My coronation is set for tommorow". The stranger rushed into his words: "Then you must act quickly. Do what you must. End the old to start the new. Save us - and yourself". the stranger now climbed on the balcony's ledge. "Do what must be done. Blood must flow to start the process". he then jumped down and ran into the night quietly. Eliros than crashed onto his bed with a frozen face. He then started dressing back, as if to go out somewhere.

*Dark Angel:

*Maekor tried. He really didn't want to see his elder brother sitting on his throne. He ordered out the healers in order to persuade his father to change his mind. He took his father's hand and tried to reason with him. The words he spoke were true, Eliros wasn't quite the popular selection. But his father made up his mind. "I have, from his day of birth, prepared Eliros to wear the crown and take up the king's rights when I am gone. It may or may not be the best decision on the long run, but that's our best choice now". The king surprised Maekor, when his shadowed, confused face went off and the king suddenly narrowed his eyes: "YOU definitely couldn't handle the crown. You are a general. You belong in the field. You always mistook the army for politics and visa-versa. Angry at his father's dismissal of his words, Maekor spoke his latter sentence. The king seemed infuriated, stating: "Bite with words all you want, you sniveling snake. I have made my decision. It was witnessed by all my family, the healers and some of my most trusted advisors. Eliros WILL be king. And he knows to look behind his shoulder, looking for you. Know your place, sword-wielder". Maekor decided this conversation would do him no good other than annoy him and his father even more, and so he decided to leave the room openly. He then came across Lilly....

*Lord Ramo:
*(sorry it's that short, I don't have much to say here this post: )
Lilly bent over to meet his grandfather's face. The king slided his arm over her face with grace, and whispered: "Oh, Lilly, you're my break of humane behavior in this divided family, full of intrigue. You're different, real and full of good intentions. I beg you - look after your parents, uncles and aunts, make sure they won't eat each other". He then pulled her even closer: "You might just be the most esteemed woman ever to be in this court. Act as I taught you. Promise you will back Eliros and honor my last wish. Bring happiness and peace to these lands". The king then fell back and let Lilly's hand go. Puzzled with thoughts, Lilly then left the room, hoping to train for a while. But then, her uncle Maekor caught up with her and started a conversation.

*Komanko:

*Unfortunately for Alexander, there were two cups by the side of the king. Being the last man in the room with the king, he saw it was the time to strike and get the filthy man for all that he's done to him and his mother. And so, he lied to the king as he always did and left the glass on the counter. One had ordinary water in it. The other, which he had poisoned, held the wine. Upon leaving the room, Alexander took a moment to listen whether his revenge was filled. And indeed, on the way out, he heard the king sipping from his glass. But alas, he couldn't tell whether it was water or wine, life or death, for his hated father. It was too late to look, and he quickly shut the door behind him to start a seemingly ordinary chit-chat with Lilly and Maekor to cover up his alibi, should the king be dying within.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

As Lilly had silently moved out of the Kings chambers, heading for the courtyard to hone her skills even more, the only thing on her mind training, she was stopped when she heard the metallic ring as footsteps thundered behind her. She could tell who it was in a second, only her uncle Maekor could make that sound. He was a bear of a man, and she knew that he would laugh if she had said that out loud. Truth be told he did intimidate her, he was tried and tested in combat, regal, and very against women in war. She cursed herself inwardly for not getting away from him, he was one of her Uncle's but nevertheless she found it annoying about how unaccepted she was in the court.

She knew his view on women well, as shown in his comment. However before she could even open her mouth to answer her uncle, his adoptive brother Alexander casually walked over. He spoke of his confidence in finding someone to protect her, and also that she could protect herself. While she was unsure towards Alexander, she couldn't see whether he was being serious or not, or helping or not. She knew the situation was going to get more complicated with him weighing in, and she was right as Maekor spoke again, this time openly saying that she should be used for breeding.

*"Well Uncle's, it seems as if I don't need to speak for myself today, you two can obviously argue my finer points very well. I am no normal woman now am I uncle Maekor? Your father believed in me and my abilites, and has trusted me enough to make me a member of the court. I can defend myself, though it would be an honor to meet BlueBlood with my own steel in the future."* Lilly spoke trying to calm the situation a bit, however she felt as if Maekor would continue with this argument.

She felt annoyed at Maekor's assessment of a woman's place, and she was even more adamant about going to speak to her uncle William. The sooner the better. *"As you have pointed out Uncle, the traditional view is that a woman's place should not be in war. I am afraid that I will be cast from the court to help advise him because of this."* She said in response to Maekor's latest question, while he may not think women were as equal to men, he was kind however, and was indeed chivalrous. 

She looked for a way out of the convosation, she didn't really wanted to be talked down upon at the moment, especially when her grandfather was on his death bed. She need to think, to plan her next move. *"I am sorry Uncles, but I think I will take my leave. I must ask William and the churches view and then do some more sword training."* She said respectfully, smiling at both her uncles before moving away with a bow.

OOC: I am including Alexander as an uncle for now, as it is easier for me.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William paused in silence as he entered Eliros's chambers, he was happy that he had decided to be quiet, it seemed he had stumbled upon an unwelcome visitor. He slowly melded into the shadows of his brother's room and simply watched in amazement as he listened to the conversation going on between his brother and this strange man. He did not recognize the man at all, William knew the face of every thief and assassin worth knowing in Doriah and this man was certainly not one of them. 

William resolved to ask James about anyone new that he might have under his tutelage in the arts of thievery and assassination, if he did not then he knew that his life long friend would hunt this man down and find out who he was. The man left, his parting words ones of bloodshed and foreshadowing, Eliros falling onto his bed as a ball of stress. As his brother got up to change himself William silently slipped out of his brother's quarters unseen and unheard and quickly made his way back down the halls to his own quarters where James was most likely waiting for him. 

Not many people knew that he still had very tight connections to the top criminal organization within Doriah. He had run with them when he was young and even learned quite a few skills from them before and during his teachings with the church, yet when he had been sent to Goransburg he had fallen out of touch with most of his contacts. James had joined the church with him and was now a full fledged priest and one of his most trusted advisers and when they had come back to Doriah had re-connected with those contacts and brought a few of them into the church. Yes it was somewhat corrupt to fill your ranks with thieves and assassins but William knew that they would do anything for the poor and downtrodden of Doriah and that they were utterly loyal to him and only him because of how much he was doing for them.

James had gathered a small group of people that tended to lean towards the art of stealth and trained them personally, William allowing them to be housed in Stella Oriens in part of the catacombs under the Cathedral in return for their services. No eyes would come prying and looking for them on church grounds, especially the fortress where the Guardians were stationed. 

He would ask James about this man and if his people knew anything about him, as he turned a corner he saw Maekor, Lilly and Alexander all standing in the hallway. He smiled at them all before approaching them, *"Lilly, it's good to see you dear. I hear that you are quite adept in the art of combat?"* he waited for Lilly's answer before continuing, *"If you wish Isis is in the training pits, go and see her and I will join the two of you later."* he paused and looked up at Maekor, *"But for now my brother and I have to talk in private."*

He looked at his brother Maekor and his eyes said everything, he knew his brother would pick up on the urgency in his eyes and see that he had something to say to him, *"Brother if you would please accompany me to my chambers I would be grateful."* William looked at Alexander, *"Alexander, always a pleasure to see you, we must talk some time. Maybe you can make your way out to Stella Oriens when you get the chance?"* he had no love for Alexander but he had no reason to be rude to him right now, besides he had more important things on his mind right now then shitting on his adopted brother. 

He motioned for Maekor to follow him as he began making his way towards his own quarters.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

She was scared. 

Certainly not of war or death; but rather of abandonment, by those who Lilly loved and admired. The notion alone made Maekor bristle, standing to his full height, his grip upon _Blueblood _unrelenting. If Eliros truly did cast out his niece, that would cause political tensions amongst the court - Count Vestibule, his brother in law, was not the most influential of men; but did he not command the manpower to cause a problem, if needed?

She was idiotic enough to believe that her cheaply-forged blade would truly stand against the magnificent _Blueblood_; that Maekor would do little more than play with her. He admired her stubbornness, she was fiery-tempered, and curse him for admitting it - Beautiful, in her own way. She walked with grace, pride and surefootedness. In her mind, she could protect herself from anyone, slay any fabled Knight or monster.

In the minds of others; she was skilled to some degree, but no warrior..

When Lilly politely announced her intentions to seek out William, Maekor’s pious, sweet-natured younger brother, Maekor retracted his hand and smiled gently. 

‘I bid you farewell, prettiest of flowers,’ Maekor said appreciatively, baring his teeth. ‘Temper not only your steel, child, but also your mind.’

‘She is naïve,’ He confided in Alexander, when Lilly was out of earshot. ‘She may well be skilled with the blade, but what good will that do us, with Eliros in power? He is spineless, a craven; a man who uses his intelligence rather than his blade. And he is skilled with neither. Unless Lilly marries, then she has no place here - The same could be said for you, adopted brother.’

William turned the corner up ahead, garbed in the robes of his office; white, purple and gold. His brother was an huge man, with a barrel-shaped chest and massive arms. In place of hands, he had paws. He had silky-smooth hair, the flesh of his face unmarred, oddly beatific. His eyes were azure pools of wisdom, staring out from behind large lids. 

Yet, there was a twinkle to those eyes now - One of urgency, one of flabbergast, and he suspected, beneath that, the slightest hint of fear. 

He gave an artful bow, but made no word, allowing his Priestly brother to speak. There was concern in his words, beneath all of that mock politeness and unwavering tone. 

He followed the large man, shadowing his steps, in bewilderment. 

‘There is something wrong, my youthful brother,’ He said, gripping his brother’s wrist. ‘Has your collection of packrats and murderers been revealed?’


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Despite the current state of his mind William smiled, his brother was the only one who knew about his little group of misfits and he intended to keep it that way, *"No brother, they have not been found. I have just seen something of grave importance to us, yet how to react to it and fit it into my own plans I do not yet know."* They reached his quarters quickly and he found James right where he had left him, reading a book, something that his friend had never learned to do until he had entered the church. 

*"There is an intruder still within the palace premises, I want him found immediately and brought to Stella Oriens for questioning."* James nodded and was out the door in seconds. William motioned for his brother to sit as he poured himself and his brother a generous glass of wine before opening a box and taking a rather normal looking wooden pipe and placing some green leaves in it. 

He envied his brother, Maekor was the perfect general and his martial prowess and confidence showed in every movement that he made. Where William had always had to live up to his older siblings Maekor never did, his brother was the envy of all women and the people loved him. He was a combat veteran and natural born leader and while his body was strong and tested he was not big and heavy set with muscle like William was, he was regal yet dangerous like the basilisks of old. His brother was the perfect prince and in his own opinion should be the one on the throne, not Eliros, and he intended to attempt and see that notion through. He often liked to think of his brother in terms of a dragon, elegant and regal yet extremely dangerous to those in his way. 

Before speaking William downed the glass of wine, *"After I left father's room I went to go and find Eliros. He moved with an urgency that I have never seen in him before so when I got to his quarters I decided to quietly let myself in to see why he was in such a hurry."* He lit the green leaves in his pipe and took a few puffs before sighing and putting it down, *"There was another man in the room Maekor, you and I both know that Eliros thinks of himself too highly to have bodyguards within his own quarters, and this man was dressed like a thief."*

William was pacing now, something he usually did to relieve stress, his robes swishing across the floor as he spoke, *"He spoke of Eliros being different, of our nation falling to Yerith and our people being enslaved, him being either killed or a placed as a puppet king. Yet what frightened me the most were his parting words to our brother, 'Do what must be done. Blood must flow to start the process.'. He spoke to our brother as if they had been oppressed their whole lives and our brother AGREED with him, he may not have done it verbally but I saw him and he is in league with whoever this man was."*

He stopped and stared at his brother, long blonde hair framing his beautiful face and unique eyes, *"I do believe Maekor that our good brother is a channeler and that he intends to give them the freedom he and this other one think that they deserve once he is coronated. If this is true then the implications of what is to happen in the near future are immense, the people all know of the old stories of Dorian kings being channelers, maybe it will bring them together?"*

William flopped down into a chair next to his brother and took a draw from his pipe before continuing, *"If he is truly a channeler then that changes my whole plan to attain the Bishopric of Doriah, the bishop must be made to be against the royal family not for them and he will be with Eliros seeing it as a chance to cover up his disgusting lack of ability to keep the people faithful."* He stared right into Maekor's eyes, the stormy eyes of a warrior meeting the scheming eyes of a thief, *"This could go one of two ways brother, Eliros could unite our nation and lead us to victory like father has always meant for him, or he could lead us into damnation and I for one am not interested in getting to the burning Hells any faster then I already am."*


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

William’s reply, as per always, was accompanied by a white-toothed smile. Whatever was conflicting internally, William still appeared homely externally. His tone was hushed, coursed with wonderment and worry; but undeniably polite. They made short work of reaching William’s quarters, moving in silence, passing gaggles of serfs and guards. The palace was horribly morbid, understandably so, but nevertheless the lack of noise and joy sent wariness and anger coruscating along Maekor’s spine. 

One of his brother’s lackeys, James, was nestled in the chambers, perched over a hard-backed book. William snapped out an order, and silently, the man stood and fleeted from the chambers. Maekor sat, upon a seat of red leather, while William proffered a flute of wine. Quickly, in a show of feline-like dexterity, Maekor unfastened his gauntlet and took the glass graciously. 

It felt awfully feeble in his hands, the Prince being familiar with handling tankards and stronger materials. He twirled it gently, the wine within sloshing against crystalline glass, before taking a sip. He savoured it, allowing the rich fluid to sink into his gums and tongue - And it tasted horrible, like blood, coppery and bitter. But yet, there was something which he enjoyed about it, and he proceeded to empty the flute down his gullet, as he listened to William. 

When his brother had finished, Maekor stood, moving to where the glass of wine was sitting, upon an oaken table. 

‘A wise king listens to the noble and the venal; our brother will do no such thing,’ The Bloody Bear said coolly, refilling his flute with that claret liquid, which could have passed for harvested blood. ‘Father has weemed Eliros into a weak-backed, contemptuous bastard.’

Once again, he downed the flute, chuckling wetly. His lips glimmered red, wine running along his chin. 

‘When I was a child, in Arstan, I often wondered about my siblings. Blood runs thicker than water, Princess Naela had once told me, but it meant nothing to me. I cared not for my Dorian blood, for those who had abandoned me in a distant land, inhabited by men with hair like women; who upheld gallantry and Knighthood, with their sun-kissed skin and beautiful eyes. Rightfully, I should have remained there, Old King Jaxon offered me as much; but in my youth, I was brash and adventurous.’

He smiled, though his face was ridden with melancholy. 

‘When I first rode into the Court, my mind was awash with possible solutions. Initially, I had thought to cut down Father; to finally take my vengeance on the man who had forgotten about me. But when I saw him, growing old and infirm upon that throne - I could not, I would not. Eliros has hated me since that, knowing that unless he produced an heir, my offspring would take the throne from him. If what you say is true - Then we must confront our brother, at once.’

‘Our Father is delirious, his time is coming to an end. Nothing short of invasion will stall Eliros’s coronation, the old crone is determined on having Eliros upon the throne. If it boils down to usurping the Crown - We must not risk open warfare, Eliros will be the favourable candidate to support, despite the popularity of you and I. He will, after all, be King.’

‘_If _Eliros is truly a channeler, he may demand freedom to those accursed churls. I will not have the moniker of Kinslayer placed upon my shoulders, unless I am ultimately forced to do such a thing. The capabilities of the channelers of old are famed, brother. As great a Knight that I am; I will not withstand the fury of the Kings of Old.’

‘The Minister of Finance is a King’s man; but one of true intentions and gallantry. I shall go to him at once - He will not conspire against Eliros; that is for certain, but nonetheless, he is wise. He has served our father amiably, and through him, us.’

He bit down on his tongue, contemplating these events. 

‘I have little manpower here in the city - When I rode from the White Peaks, I brought a scarce fifty men with me. Skilled men, without a doubt; but greedy and grim fellows. Some of my greatest swords are amongst them, if needed be, they will be at the gates by dawn. Perhaps we can arrest Eliros, postpone the coronation..’ 

_Or rid of him completely,_ he added, with a cruel smirk. 

‘Mother is mad with grief,’ Maekor admitted, pitifully, imaging his mother - That shade of the beautiful woman that she truly was, with crowfeet and laughing lines around her eyes and mouth, her hair gray and tangled. ‘If Eliros takes her, she will be forced into supporting him. Have your Guardians take her, and a group of her closest servants, and house her in Stella Oriens.’

He refastened his gauntlet, crushing the flute in his metallic grip. Glass tinkled on the floor, slipping beneath his clenched fist. 

‘One last question, before I make the necessary preparations - Do you believe that our sister is in danger?’


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Apparently William the pompous priest decided to join them; smiling at them he entered the conversation. Firstly he addressed Lilly telling her that he heard she has quite a skill with a sword he then added that if she wishes to go to the training pit’s there is someone there who she can train with. He then added that he will join them later.

William then turned to Alexander easily lying to him on how it was nice to meet him. He knew that William was bullshiting him none of them liked the other, he just felt like being polite so he invited him to talk with him some time. “*Spare me your niceties William, and try and hide your lies better next time. You are transparent as water*.”

After Lilly left William mentioned Maekor to follow him and them both left leaving Alexander alone in the hall. He sighed, he was unsure of what to do. 

Suddenly a though came to his mind, something which he could use to his advantage. As he pondered about the armies that William and Maekor had at their command he realized that he had no real power in the court something which he wanted to change. He only had his several thugs and thieves who worked for him from time to time.

He decided that he will have to change that, he will have to talk to the king to get some sort of real power in this court. THE KING! He just realized that he possibly destroyed his own plan. He rushed back to the king’s room. 

He knew that if the king will die he won’t be able to use his weakened state to gain some power. 

Alexander turned around, entering the corridor which in the end of it stood the door to the king’s room. As he turned he saw Eliros, the heir entering the room. This was getting worse with each passing minute; he had no idea what Eliros had planned.

Ah desperate yell rose from the room, Alexander’s heartbeat quickened, he drew his sword and rushed into the room barging into it and surprising Elrios who looked back, his face pale and frightened. Elrios then returned his gaze to a figure which was lying on the floor.

Alexander’s spirit soared high and a wicked smile spread on his face, in front of him the weak and foolish king laid sprawled on the stone floor. A golden glass of wine lay mere centimeters away from him its blood red liquid spread on the nearby floor.

He could not believe it, his plan actually worked; the king never knew what he was getting into! Alexander wanted to laugh, he wanted to yell from happiness yet he had to restrain himself. The new king was no Eliros and he could hopefully use his currently weakened and fearful state to his advantage.

He wore a mask of fright and disbelief on his face as he approached Eliros. The man was clearly frightened and shocked. Alexander approached slowly and silently laying a comforting hand on Eliros’s back. “*We must act quickly in order to catch the killer, brother! He couldn’t have gotten far as we were in this room just several moments ago*!” He spoke strictly, trying to give Eliros the feeling that he is in control.

“*Let me be your hand and eyes Eliros! Let me find the killer for you all I need is control of the king’s guard as I won’t be able to confront this man alone*…” He paused for a moment, giving Eliros the feeling that he is hesitating or pondering something.

“*I think I know who the killer is and if we act quickly enough we will be able to catch him off guard. All I ask in reward for my services is your promise to grant me a position which I would like to take as mine in the court as I fear that your brothers might try and eliminate me because I am an obstacle in their way.*” He paused and looked Eliros in his eyes. A new mask spread on his face, one of fear and uncertainty “*I fear for my safety brother. All I can hope for is that you will grant me a position in the court which will protect me from the schemes of our brothers*.”

“*You are the king now! You have the authority to do whatever you want and I will always stand beside you! Let me be the enforcer of the king’s law and I shall bring to the death of those who are responsible for our beloved king’s death*!”

Ironically this sentence held a double meaning, he knew that some day he will try and get rid of Eliros as well but first he had to get some sort of a position to make him invulnerable.

“*Time is passing quickly my liege, make your decisions but know that you are honor bound after you make them as do I after I accept them*.” He said and bowed his head in submission before the new king… For now he hoped that honeyed words would get him what he wanted.


OOC: This was done with FoW's permission.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

*"Yes."* the answer escaped his lips before he even had time to think about it. He smiled at himself before continuing,* "I do believe she could be. This will get messy brother have no doubt about that, do not expect no blood to be shed because it will and anyone caught in between will be the first ones to go, mother and our dear sister being the first ones most likely."* he took a long draw from his pipe before setting it down and standing, *"I will tell Isis to take mother with her back to Stella Oriens when they leave tomorrow, I would accompany them myself but I have an old contact called Caleb that I am going to seek out tomorrow in the market district that should be able to aid us. Once I find him and gain what information he has I will send a missive to you in the White Peaks letting you know what I found."*

As he spoke William disrobed himself and put his armor on, when he was done he pointed at the glass on the floor, *"You owe me another flute."* he smiled wickedly at his brother before embracing him, *"Now I do believe that I told our niece that I would attend to her once we were finished. I am off to go find her and test her skills with a blade to see if she is really worthy of joining the Guardians, if she is she will be a valuable asset to us." *

He took a deep breath before grabbing some prayer beads from his desk and attaching them to his gauntlet, he took his two daggers that he carried and held one up looking at the blade, *"Light forgive me for what I am about to do."* he said before attaching them to his hip and motioning for his brother to follow him out of his quarters.

As they made their way out he told his brother, *"Now as for Alexander I have no doubt in my mind that that demon will take the side opposite of you and I, I will run him into the ground so deep that he will wish he were dead."* it was not a question and the tone in his voice brooked no argument from his brother, it was obvious that he meant what he said. He slapped his brother on the shoulder, *"You will hear from me soon brother, once I meet with Caleb I will come and find you if you are still within the palace, if not you will get a letter from me in two days. The Light protects."* He bowed his head before leaving his brother in peace and making his way to the training grounds where Lilly and Isis were. As he made his way through the halls he could hear the sounds of combat and hastened his pace, he wanted to get within arm's reach of his bodyguard before anyone else within the palace could speak with him, he had a lot on his mind and knew that sparring would somewhat help ease his troubles. 

He finally found the courtyard where the training grounds were and saw Isis on the other side, *"Is my niece here Isis?"* he yelled across the grounds as he made his way towards her. She was most certainly the most beautiful woman he had ever seen, her skin was a dark tan like all people from the desert lands and her hair was a long beautiful black that framed royal looking features and golden eyes. William often joked that she was descended from the ancient desert kings of old, her beauty a trait from a possible ancient bloodline, her skill with the blade seeming like it was inherited and not learned. She was a competent field commander and the male Guardians loved her no bullshit attitude and calm head in battle, hence why she was one of their captains, he knew that she would be extremely valuable in the coming months once he and his brother's plans were set into motion. Yet he was not here to admire her beauty and skill with the blade, he was here to find his niece and once he did he would tell Isis to gather the Guardians that they brought and to gather his mother and her closest servants and take them to Stella Oriens.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

As Lilly went to leave the others she was sure that her true uncle would no doubt be frowning on her attitude and the way he thought. There was no doubt about it Maekor believed that she should be married in all haste to some noble house, and she should just accept her place as a woman and stop training with blade and bow. That was not going to happen, and the mere thought made Lilly bristle with rage. She kept her cool however and continued to walk away at an even pace. She would not give them the satisfaction to see that she was angry, not yet at any rate.

As she turned the corner she almost bumped into the very person she wanted to see, William, one of her only allies. He smiled as he spoke and asked about her skill with a blade. *"Uncle William, my skill with the blade may not be like some seasoned veterans, but I can still fight well."* She said. She had no illusions that someone like Maekor, or a member of the guardians could beat her in close combat, but she was not an easy fight however. She gave her all and would dodge and be faster than her opponent, trying to frustrate him until she found an opening.

Her uncle told her to go to the training ground where she would find Isis and wait their for him as he needed to talk to his brother. She looked puzzled about the urgency in his voice for a moment before stating, *"Of course Uncle, I hope your convosation is fruitful with Uncle Maekor. I will gather my blade and meet you there."* With that she made her way past him and headed to her quarters. On her way she passed members of the court, castle, guards each behaving respectfully to her as she made her way past them all. She walked past several of her fathers household guards, strong dependable men, they would need to be to protect her father.

She entered her quarters, moving quickly to the small rack her father gifted to her which contained her weapons. Lilly loved her father dearly, he had accepted her secret when the King found out well, better than her spineless mother had who followed what the ladies of the court said and echoed them. He had gifted her with the finest steel, as well as a rack to keep them. She smiled at this, her father was a great man truly. She strapped her sword around her waist, she hadn't named it yet, but she would. Slipping her dagger into its sheath in her boot she grabbed her bow and quiver and headed down to the training area.

She weaved her way through the crowd until she came upon Isis, a captain in the Guardians. *"Captain Isis, a pleasure to meet you again. Uncle William told me to meet you and him here in a few moments." *The words barely escaped her mouth when she saw her uncle, bellowing over to Isis before weaving his way through the crowd. *"Sorry I took so long Uncle, I had to gather my weapons."* she called when he was close enough.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Once again, Maekor fell into silence. He was an observer, soaking in every detail; learning of his advantages and disadvantages, watching and listening to the tumult around him, rather than actively partaking in it. If Darma was truly in danger, then Maekor would need to steal her away; he did not need another of his trivial siblings to get in his way. A devilishly handsome smile spread across Maekor’s face - William truly expected war, yet war was no place for a preacher; even if he had militarized his order.

‘Sister will not be going to the Peaks, brother,’ He said, eventually. His features were emotionless as he spoke, a sibilant whisper, yet oddly lyrical. ‘There are holdfasts in the countryside, some abandoned; others held by outlaws, and more still by King’s men. Eliros’s men, William. If our sister does not find them to her comfort, then she is more than welcome to remain here - Though, my blades will not protect her from Eliros’s vile machinations.’

Unless, of course, she knows about it…

Her husband, Count Vestibule, was no friend of Maekor’s. The Bloody Bear detested him; he had broken his sister, transformed her into a weak-minded, conniving hag. Vestibule had men in the palace, good men, sure with the blade - Still, Maekor would make short notice of them, if they were cretin enough to get into his way.

If _Blueblood _just so happened to taste Count Vestibule, his lands would be voided - Unmarried and without child, Lilly was no heir. Rightfully, Maekor could claim the lands - He was a prince, and a more than capable lord: the perfect candidate..

‘Farewell, William.’ Maekor said, escorting his brother out into the hallway. He stood there, watching his brother go, finding the pommel of _Blueblood _once again. It was second nature for him, to grip the enameled hilt. Without _Blueblood _at his side, Maekor felt empty, unsafe.

He made quick work of the palace hallways and galleries. Servants and guardsmen shied away from him, cowering in his wake. Maekor’s temper was as famed as his beauty - There were other reasons for being called the Bloody Bear, bar being regaled in claret. He gave generous smiles to the serving girls, who melted into the shadows, their faces growing red. To the men, he scowled, curling his lips in distaste; sharing warning glances with them. 

He rap-tattered a tune upon the hilt of his blade, his jet tabard fluttering around him, framing his features. Ahead, the doors to Darma’s chambers loomed. Strong wood, studded with iron and banded with silver. He stopped before them, taking a deep, worried breath. Drawing *Blueblood*, light dancing along the azure blade, he kicked the doors open. 

‘My sister,’ He called, his voice strong, determined. And yet, beneath all of that, warm. ‘You _will _come with me.’


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry for the rather short post, I'm just pushing things forward, You're handling it quite well yourselves at the moment.

*
Komanko:*

The shocked, speechless Eliros stared at his dead father. He remained as quite as a dead corpse while Alexander spoke his words. After a few long minutes of his persuading, Eliros remained as froze as he was before. While still attaining the same position and gazing at his father still, he spoke with fury. "My king's guard?" he was suddendly filled with rage, and his head was turned to Alexander. "You want to assume command of MY personal, directly-ordered elite force? And you dare making such plea in front of my still-cold father?" He then rose, picking up his fathers crown. Something seemed awfully mad about this man. Although not being the greatest expert in human emotions and interactions, Alexander could see that this site may have thrown his half-brother to insanity. "The doctor said he stabilized. He was weak, but stabilized", he mumbled. He then picked up the glass. "My father has been POISONED!" Alexander knew that this was not the doing of a spiced-up detective, involving an examination of the evidence, but an act of madness. He couldv'e made that same call even if his father died naturally. He then tackled Alexander, surprisingly. He was pushed back. "And it could've definitely been you. You, the least favored son by father, you, who betrayed his love time after time. But now I'm king, and I shall find his assassin. And I shall see justice done". He then left the room. Alexander could see he was heading for the training grounds.
*
Lord Ramo, Villhelm:*

As Lilly and William talked to each other in the courtyard, they suddenly turned their attention to Eliros, who burst in, with the king's crown on his head. "My people", he opened his speech, raising his hands in a hugging-fashion to the air, "it is a dark day for our family. To my horror, I found my father dead in his chamber. It seems that he's been poisoned by a dirty culprit who seeks to sabotage this kingdom's leaders and people. Therefore, I am forced to wear the crown now, ahead of time. I shall hold office as a temporary replacement, until my official coronation tomorrow." Everyone in the yard quickly understands the formulating picture, and quickly kneels to their new king. Only Lilly and William remain standing, and he then turns to them, waiting to see their reaction to the situation that now unfolded.

*
Dark Angel:*​ 
Maekor Burst into his sister's room. To find her sitting, troubled, on her bed. She was slightly frightened by the sudden entrance, but soon came back to her senses. "Come with you? To where?" she then walked around the bed and closer to Maekor. "We can't leave here, not when our brother's coronation grows near. We must be here, to support him".​


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

His sister sat, upon a marvelous bed, the posts stylized into ornate towers, resplendent in a gown of pink and jet lace. Her face was gaunt, all pronounced cheekbones, narrow eyes and pale flesh. Their Father’s illness and years of oppression on Count Vestibule’s hand, along with forced politeness and a maiden’s courtesies, had turned his beloved sister into another woman.

‘Come with you? To where?’ She said, her mouth twisting into a petulant smile. She stood, her gown swishing upon the cold floor, and circled around the bed, looking at Maekor with glossy eyes. ‘We can’t leave here, not when our brother’s coronation grows near. We must be here, to support him.’

When she said that, Maekor gave an angry swirl of _Blueblood_, the serrated blade whistling, bathing the room in shades of blue. He stepped closer to his sister, and with one blood-coloured gauntlet, seized her wrist. Thuggishly, he pulled her against him, looking down into her eyes. He saw innocence, whether feigned or not; and subdued amongst all of that, the desire for mischief and enjoyment was strong. 

His sister was tall for a woman, but in plate and bounded in muscle, Maekor dwarfed her. 

‘Our brother is unjust, a liar, a plotter,’ Sneered the Bloody Bear, wondering if this was all a grave mistake, or if William was playing him as a fool. ‘He has promised Doriah to another, sister. Blood will be spilt; and royalty shall not be exempt. War is a cruel thing, sister, where you go - You will find little comfort, royal entitlements will mean nothing; but you will be safe.’ 

He could spare ten men at most, a meagre escort for the daughter of the King, but one which would be sworn to her wellbeing, a wall of swords and shields, impregnable to attack. Or so, the bards of future would tell, with hope. Maekor spun, dragging his sister behind him, walking out into the hallway, half-expecting to be faced with a wall of guards. There was no such thing, only a empty hallway, ringing with distant chatter. 

‘I will have no objections,' He said, bitterly, his voice cold and yet soothing. 'Where is your lord-husband?’


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William stood stalk still, refusing to kneel to his brother let alone the information that he had just told everyone within the courtyard. He needed to move, and fast if he wished for his plans to have any effect what so ever, he had to get his mother and Lilly out of the palace immediately. William pushed past those who were kneeling knowing that at least Isis would follow him, he hoped his niece would simply follow his lead and not say anything to Eliros as they passed him yet he could not be certain what exactly she would do. 

When he was side to side with Eliros he stared at him,* "I will alert the Bishop so that the preparations can be made for father's funeral. His service will come before your coronation."* and with that he made his way out and into the hallways of the palace to find his mother. 

He moved as quickly as possible until he finally reached his mother's chambers, quickly bursting through the door to find his mother with her servants, *"Mother, father has been poisoned by an assassin and one of my advisers has seen a strange man running from the palace grounds. I fear that you will be the next one targeted, tell your servants to gather what you need and Isis and the rest of my Guardians will escort you to Stella Oriens immediately."*

He turned to look at Isis and whispered to her so that his mother could not hear,* "Make sure that you leave with her quickly and brook no argument from her or her servants. I will not have my brother seeing me spiriting our mother away from him. I will tell the others to meet you outside the gates, be swift Isis."* She nodded at him and began helping the servants ready the Queen. William looked at Lilly, *"If you wish you may accompany Isis and the rest of my men to Stella Oriens and begin your training. I am going somewhere where you cannot follow right now."*

William moved to his mother and kissed her forehead, *"Do not worry mother I will not allow any harm to come to you."* He moved out of his mother's quarters and swiftly made his way back to his where he found the twenty Guardians he had brought with him making their rounds through the palace. He grabbed the first one, *"You will block off my mother's section of the palace and once she is ready escort my mother to Stella Oriens with Captain Isis. DO NOT allow anyone other than me or my brother Maekor to pass your blockade, not even the new King Eliros, your fealty is owed to the church and the church alone."* the Guardian nodded and began shouting out orders to the rest of the men as they made their way towards his mother's quarters.

William entered his room and changed out of his armor, instead putting on a tight fitting black leather hauberk along with black pants and boots and a black cloak. It had been awhile since he had worn this set of clothing but he needed to find Caleb and fast, and if he could catch that rat that his brother had allowed to sneak into the palace then it was an added plus. 

He made his way to his balcony and looked down at the rest of the palace grounds, it was starting to get dark, it would be night in an hour or so, he would not be seen by anyone as he left the palace grounds to go and find Caleb. Silently like a snake he made his way down off of his balcony until he could leap to the ground safely and before anyone saw him he was out of the palace grounds and into the shadows of the capitol city making his way to the market district.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Lilly was about to speak to her uncle when Eliros burst into the room, bellowing that their father had died, the work of an assassin. Lilly felt her blood run cold at this, the only people that had seen the King had been his most trusted advisers members of the royal family and his healers. She couldn't think of anyone who would of been brazen enough to kill the King, especially when he was already on his death bed. The fact that poison had been used showed how cowardly his assassin actually was, unable to kill an old man with a blade but needed to resort to a cowardly way to kill someone. 

She hesitantly bent a knee for her new King, but quickly followed Williams lead as he moved straight to the King, Isis following him as well. It would be best if she stayed near him, he was her best shot at being able to be as free as she was now. She followed him past the new king, bowing her head to him as she passed him as they moved through the corridors quickly. They were headed to her grandmothers quarters, William seeing hell bent on getting there as quickly as possible as if their lives depended upon it. They entered her grandmothers quarters quickly, William telling of an assassination and of a mysterious figure, citing his brother as a traitor pretty much. Lilly was astounded at these brazen words, in fact she was speechless. William told her that he could join his guardians, and head immediatly to their training area to start.

*"I have a few things to sort out first Uncle, but I will most definatly try and get to the guardian temple. For now I must speak to my father though."* She spoke quickly before leaving the room, her mind at a state of unease. She moved through the corridors quickly as she looked for her father, she needed to speak with him urgently, get his opinion on everything. Her father had always accepted her and would know what to do in this situation. What her uncle said was treasonous, but Lilly wouldn't tell her father, not yet at any rate.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

*Dark Angel:*

In a spark of a momenet, Maekor's sister's kind expression became angry and shocked. She pushed him back with anger. That shove did little to his great mass, but it said it all. It caused no physical damage, but it hurt her caring brother's heart. She then sat down on the bed, disregarding everything he had said. "I will not come with you. Eliros may not have the perfect character", she quickly regretted her choice of words, "But he cares, he is devoted and he had an inspiring mentor". she angrily kept herself busy by feeling her bed's sheets. "I will support our brother, and I will definitely be there for him in his hardest time". She then got back up and, once again, came close to her brother. This time, it was not a closeness of trust or love, but one of a betrayed loved one. "I know your standings when it comes to women. But know this, brother - I'm not stupid. And I hope you understand we are at the brink of war. The last thing Doriah needs now is a revolution. Although Brother Eliros has his flaws, he never turned his back on the needy. He was always just. I urge you to cool your hot temper before you will tear down the gentle tower of cards that is Doriah. And if you have any evidence other than hollow words that prove that dire crime you blame our brother in - speak now or leave.". She then sat back down on her bed with her hands covering each other. Maekor could see that his sister is eager and persistent.

*Lord Ramo, BlackApostleVilhelm:

*The two politely avoided bowing to the man whom, they thought, had no right to be king. They left the yard quickly, seeing how shocked the others were. As they moved further, they couldn't see Eliros. But it was obvious that he didn't take kindly to their insulting gesture. They then each attended to his businesses: 

*BlackApostleVilhelm:
*William's mother stood up to his hopes. The queen was shocked. It was clear that the news her son had brought her filled her already-full heart with yet more confusion and sorrow. "He... was... killed? by whom?" She then give him an understanding look, the one of a supporting, loving mother. "I shall travel with you to Stella Oriens. But promise me this, my son - you SHALL find our loved king's killer. And when you do - kill him, even - dare I say - make him suffer. He tore our family and kingdom apart". She then quickly moved to her quarters, followed by the loyal Isis, who was proud and eager to fill William's orders. He could see that she understood it was no time for questions or doubts, but for deeds. Her trust in him was one that even he himself admired about her. But the queen suddenly stopped. "But first, my son, I must find Eliros. To explain the situation. I will not have him feel betrayed. Besides, the king has the right to know of what is taking place."

*Lord Ramo:*

It was clear in her borther's eyes that Eliros expected no less from his very-little-loved brother. But Lilly's betrayal that puzzled him. She could see it in his eyes - whether it was his gut feeling, her loyal appearance or his father's words that laid confidence upon him - Eliros was certain he would see loyalty from Lilly. She followed William, but Eliros' reaction got her thinking.
Upon walking the corridors, seeking the advice of her close and caring father, she found him. Count Vestibule was there, in one of the corridors. He seemed rather rushed. The Count was in charge of a small yet flourishing chain of villages outside Doriah's capital, also named Doriah. It was the source of his fortune, and his relations with King Christopher were mutual for both - the king gave him influence, power and money - and he was responsible to fill the kingdom's coffers. He was noble and admired by some, but Lilly knew that some of his terrifying actions against his workers in the metal mines in his territories. However, she never argued about it, understanding that her father did what he could to preserve his position, for himself and for the family.
Lilly could see her father stressed like never before. She could guess his rush was to secure his position under the new king, Eliros.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

As Lilly moved through the castle corridors quickly she kept thinking back to the withering look that Eliros had given her when she left. She had bent the knee for him, though it was short and perhaps may have seemed to be insulting to him, but she didn't mean it to. She had another matter to attend to before she joined Williams Guardians, she would have to see her uncle and promise that she meant no disrespect, no form of rebellion. Lilly simply believed that her best chance laid in taking a part in the guardians, or else she may never get to fulfill her dreams.

She stormed through the Corridors quickly, before she almost ran into her father the count Vestibule. While Vestibule may not have had much land, he owned a small village outside of the capital city, and made a lot of money off of it. One of the reasons he was admired by the old king was due to what he could do with money, and in return he gained power and prestige. While at most times he was indeed a noble figure, respected mainly in court he wasn't so loved by the workers. Lilly had heard tales of what he did to metal workers in the territories he owned, but he was never a overly harsh and cruel man.

He always looked out for his family and Lilly could see the strain on him at the moment. *"Father, it is good to see you well. I have a disturbing suspicion that I must talk to you about, it could affect our new king greatly."* She said, her face level. Normally she would smile when around her father, he had always supported her, even when he found out about the training he supported her. He wanted her to succeed and that helped Lilly a lot. *"William has kindly offered for me to join his guardians, and I don't think I can turn down an offer like this. However what troubles me is how the King died, he was poisoned I believe. He seemed to be surviving when we left him, and would have survived surely another hour or more. But he didn't and I believe that Eliros also suspects this. Whoever did this must be found out and punished for their crime. Perhaps you could use this to gain favor of the King?"*


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

His sister’s words were fiery; venomous, defiant, loyal. In contrast, the push which she dealt to Maekor’s armoured bulk, was feeble and, almost, fearful. Where Maekor was a sword, graceful and swift; his sister was a battleaxe, rigid and fearsome, strong and sturdy. 

A disdainful smile twitched his lips, and solemnly, angrily, he listened to her defence of Eliros. His brother; the King-to-be, had poisoned the court in his favour - And in turn, Maekor had been isolated. He was unsure of whom he could trust, was William, his devout, young sibling, a mere cat’s paw? 

No, William and Maekor trusted one another. With the Black Bears behind him, and the Guardians behind William, they could shatter the peace. Eliros commanded the armies, tens of thousands of Dorian men; never mind the Sellswords and free riders. No, Maekor would never risk such a ploy - He could be Eliros’s greatest enemy, or his greatest champion; that was his brother’s choice. 

When his sister was finished speaking, Maekor’s eyes twinkled; the colours swirling against white. His plate glittered in the candlelight, and in one movement, he was upon her. His gauntleted fingers, the colour of spilt blood, wrapped around her wrists and pushed them against the bed, while he leant upon her, until she was pressed against the soft, feathered materiel. 

‘Listen to me,’ He snarled, his hair running over his sister’s cheeks. ‘I am here for your sake, sister. Eliros’s intentions are untrue, and to you, his words are silk.’

He let her go, standing back up, his anger cooling. In a sullen voice, he apologised, sincere and guilty. 

‘I have good men here in the city, men whom will die before bending their knee. At a word, they will have you spirited away, fallen from the face of Doriah - I do not wish this to be the course of action, kidnapping and kin slaying has never been a welcome sight to me. You hold a place in my heart, Darma; I would not want you hurt. Even know, William is escorting Mother to Stella Oriens; if it pleases you, I will have him arrange an apartment there?’

He sighed, retaking _Blueblood_, from where it had slipped out of his grasp. 

‘Pray, sister. Listen to me. _You are not safe_.’


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

He had let his mother go to tell Eliros of where he was taking her, he knew that his brother would not want to lose their mother and would hopefully not see the action as one of betrayal. Yet just to cement the fact that his mother was leaving and coming with him he had sent Isis and two of her Guardians to accompany his mother on her little errand. 

The moon was bright tonight, the large white disc shining beautifully as he made his way across the rooftops of the Market District, perfectly lighting his way to where he was going to meet Caleb. He hadn't seen the man in years and hoped that he still had the power to aid him, yet for all he knew the place he was headed did not exist anymore and had been moved to another safe location. 

He stopped and peered over the edge of the roof he was on, no one in sight and the alley was bathed in absolute darkness, yet something unsettled him. He had never been afraid of the dark, nor ever felt this sensation when around it unless someone else was near, he melted into what shadows he could find and waited to see who had been following him. 

James silently made his way across the roof and stopped as if sensing someone near him, he smiled as William made his way out of his hiding spot, *"Were you able to find the man I sent you after?"* he whispered.

James scowled, *"No my lord, he was already out of the palace grounds by the time i was outside. I did a quick search through the city but found nothing, I knew I could meet you here at some point tonight so I made my way here to find you.*" William nodded and pointed down at a door in the alleyway,* "Let us hope that Caleb still uses this safe house."* James nodded as they both made their way down to street level and towards the door.

William stood in front of the door and let out a deep breath, his mind praying that his mother would make it out of the palace unharmed and that this safe house was still in use, his hand reaching up and tapping out the precise number of knocks to let those inside know who was outside.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

*Lord Ramo:*

The Count seemed intrigued with Lilly's information. "So, you say someone poisoned the king?" He then held his chin by his hand. "But who would want the king dead?" He then thought out loud: "Eliros might have done it, for the crown. But... He would've been king a few hours later anyway. Perhaps another of the king's children? Or one of the ministers, or servants? But why?"
He then wrapped his arm around Lilly. "This is a great chance for us, Lilly. I'm going to sneak around, make some investigations. If we could find the killer - This could upgrade our position with the new king. I won't lie to you, things look grim at the moment", he then sighed a sigh of hope, "But we can change them with your news. "You wish to join the guardians, you say? I'll be honored to have my daughter there, however, wouldn't it be better if you stayed for a little longer? I need you, Lilly. Your father needs you".

*Dark Angel:*

Darma's face constantly changed out through this turbulent conversation. Now, it was a face of complete shock. "You seek to betray him." her eyes moving quickly across her brother's face. "I thought... I thought you have honor..." She suddenly seemed angry. Obviously, this was a conversation hard for her to handle. "Listen carefully, Maekor. I shall stand by our king, the one elected by our late and careful father. I SHALL NOT let him fall. If it is the royal family you try to pry away from him, be it mother or me, I say no. I shall stand loyal to this court. I shall even die for this court. For I serve, above all, our dynasty and father. YOU", she said with a disrespectful tone, "You stand for power and greed. You are unholy in so many ways. Now get out. I have nothing to say to you anymore. I thought you to be committed, loyal, caring. But you obviously aren't."
*
BlackApostleVilhelm:*

William jumped from one roof to another above the blackness that covered the market district below. It was once the city's pride and a thriving commerce center. But alas, years of neglection have done their part. Guards only rarely entered the district to operate and it slowly became a lair of crime and depochary. People would usually travel there to do their unholy business - be it women trafficking, slave-purchase or hiring mercenaries. The streets were also neglected, and the good folks long left this part of the city, leaving it to the poor and the criminal. William came to the "Filthy Swine Pub", deep within the city, to find his old-time accomplice, Caleb. The man knew a lot about inner politics and power holders, and was definitely his address. However, doubt nested within him. William knew that it is best to keep a certain distance from Caleb. Not only it wouldn't be taken kindly by the people to know their liberators worked with criminals, Caleb himself, he remembered, wasn't a friendly bloke. 
James turned to William at the entrance to the Filthy Swine. "I've heard about this place. Many people come here, mostly the non-lawbiders, to buy moonshine... and other illegal sources of amusement". They've entered. The bar didn't seem as hostile as they expected. People seemed cheery and happy, music was playing. But William's guard didn't stand down. He knew this was a dangerous place, nevertheless. The barman called out to the two: "hoi there, what can I get you two?"


----------

